# Service cost



## kaje

Hi,was wondering if present owners of a Lange could give me an idea on the cost of a regular service(a 1815 or Lange 1 let's say)?also after how many years of regular use would you send your watch in?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Watchbreath

There're in denial.


----------



## Dancing Fire

kaje said:


> Hi,was wondering if present owners of a Lange could give me an idea on the cost of a regular service(a 1815 or Lange 1 let's say)?also after how many years of regular use would you send your watch in?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


About $1400 bucks for a Lange 1


----------



## drhr

When I purchased my 1815 pre-owned, I sent it to Lange (NYC) for full service and polishing to get it to "as new", to the extent possible. The cost was $1,168 . . . .


----------



## Dirt McGirt

Talking strictly about a complete movement overhaul, you're looking at about $7-800 on an 1815, and ~$1K on a Lange 1. Figure another couple hundred in shipping and insurance, with the insured value being the big variable.

If you also want a total refinish of the case, plan on spending another few hundred. Many manufacturers assess refinishing as a $0 line item, which has the downside of meaning you won't save anything if you want them to leave the case as-is. For example, a basic Calatrava will run you about $1,500 to be serviced and refinished, while just a movement service on the same watch is still $1,500.


----------



## kaje

Thanks for the info! Is 5 years too long to wait for a service?


----------



## Watchbreath

Five to six years is the norm.


kaje said:


> Thanks for the info! Is 5 years too long to wait for a service?


----------



## Dancing Fire

kaje said:


> Thanks for the info! Is 5 years too long to wait for a service?


Depends on whom you talk to...:-d


----------



## Jyip

Hi
I was wondering whether Lange owners always send the watch watch back to the "factory" or authorised service centres for a service? Would owners consider independent watchmakers/repairers - obviously reputable ones with a good history? I've used a Swiss trained and qualified master watchmaker for several watches (Genta perpetual calendar and Harry Winston chronograph) and the experience suggest that this is a more cost effective option. But Lange are another step up from my collection.
Thanks


----------



## heuerolexomega

Jyip said:


> Hi
> I was wondering whether Lange owners always send the watch watch back to the "factory" or authorised service centres for a service? Would owners consider independent watchmakers/repairers - obviously reputable ones with a good history? I've used a Swiss trained and qualified master watchmaker for several watches (Genta perpetual calendar and Harry Winston chronograph) and the experience suggest that this is a more cost effective option. But Lange are another step up from my collection.
> Thanks


Lange watches use German silver for the movement bridges. German silver has an extremely delicate finish - any handling will show up. The only way around this is to assemble the movement and test it, then to take it apart again to clean it and touch up the finish, and then assemble once more! 
So no, I wouldn't for sure


----------

